# Newbie questions re: signature & verifying email address



## Linsay (May 10, 2011)

Hey all 

  	I joined this site a few months ago but didn't post etc.

  	Now that i've come back on I've got two wee issues:

  	1. I can't see anywhere on the My Profile section which allows me to add a signature 

  	2. There's a yellow box up the top asking me to verify my email address, however i've been getting the Specktra news letter no bother and I've verified my address before

  	Any help on fixing these issues would be grand.

  	Thanks,

  	Linsay x


----------



## Linsay (May 10, 2011)

Oh dear!

  	I was able to reply to posts earlier but now i'm not, it's saying because i'm new my post is being held for moderation, what's that? :S i'm not sure if this reply will post. Eek!

  	Linsay x


----------



## Luana (May 10, 2011)

i got that message too, not sure what it means. I went to this post looking for an answer


----------



## Linsay (May 10, 2011)

Luana said:


> i got that message too, not sure what it means. I went to this post looking for an answer


	Acht, I got excited thinking this reply was an answer! LOL. Maybe it takes a few hours for it to work or something


----------



## LMD84 (May 11, 2011)

Hey guys -

  	As far as the signature thing goes you need to click on my profile and the screen quite far down on that page - then you will see a signature box  As far as having your posts held for moderation it is something that we do for newer members for a short time just to make sure that it is not actually a company that has registered and is trying to spam the place up - it's annoying that we have to do it but we approve the posts pretty quickly - me and Janice are on different time zones so she tends to approve them when i'm asleep and I approve them when she is alseep!

  	with your email I am not sure about that so I will ask Jance later on today


----------



## Linsay (May 11, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> As far as the signature thing goes you need to click on my profile and the screen quite far down on that page - then you will see a signature box  As far as having your posts held for moderation it is something that we do for newer members for a short time just to make sure that it is not actually a company that has registered and is trying to spam the place up - it's annoying that we have to do it but we approve the posts pretty quickly - me and Janice are on different time zones so she tends to approve them when i'm asleep and I approve them when she is alseep!
> 
> with your email I am not sure about that so I will ask Jance later on today


	Hiya, thanks for the info 

  	For the signature, i've went to the "edit community profile" section i've went to that and there's no box for signature :S its like, your favourites, myspace, facebook, twitter etc. I put in all the info and when I clicked save I got this message :-


 
*The rest of your profile, and your signature will become visible after you've been active in the forums*
 
  	I'm assuming when my posts are approved the signature box will show and i'll be able to put one in? :S sorry to be a pain lol

  	x


----------



## LMD84 (May 11, 2011)

Linsay said:


> Hiya, thanks for the info
> For the signature, i've went to the "edit community profile" section i've went to that and there's no box for signature :S its like, your favourites, myspace, facebook, twitter etc. I put in all the info and when I clicked save I got this message :-
> 
> 
> ...


	no way! you're not a pain at all. i shall find out how long you have to wait and such


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 17, 2011)

I cannot see the signature box either...
  	It left me confused for a while and I kept refreshing, hah.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2011)

ssaemblog said:


> I cannot see the signature box either...
> It left me confused for a while and I kept refreshing, hah.


  	i think you saw my reply in your welcome post but you have to have over a certain amount of posts before you see the signature box  so nothing to worry about


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah, I'm still trying to work my way up with post and checking the spot every so often to see if the box comes up.


----------



## villabeauTIFFul (Jun 27, 2011)

OH! Thank you thank you ... i've been trying to figure this out all day.


----------



## gh0st0fAgirl (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful info..As new members are we only allowed so many posts per day? It seems to be that way for me  After I reply to 3 or more posts I get that message that my comment is being held for moderation.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for this thread.  I've been wondering about this myself.  About how many posts must we make until we are able to make a signature?


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this, I am fairly new to this blog and I think that I have over 40 contributions in the forums and 2 reviews.. I just want to know how many posts will I need to reach for my own signiture and profile to be readable.
  	Feedback would be so grateful, thanks
  	xxx


----------



## alonka1017 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am also new but you said you reached 40 posts and still cant see it? Maybe its like the clearance bin where you have to wait till 50. Not sure but hopefully that will work out. Let us know if it comes up when you reach 50 =]


----------



## smashinbeauty (Oct 8, 2011)

How do you get a signit. here ? I didn't get any info like at other beauty forums  
  	thanks


----------



## Eims (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not really sure where to put this but why does it say I've got like a billion thanks all of a sudden? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's really weird


----------



## AllTimeMakeup (Oct 17, 2015)

I also cant edit my signature...
  it gives me this message


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 18, 2015)

AllTimeMakeup said:


> I also cant edit my signature... it gives me this message


  Even though you have more than the minimum number of posts to create or edit a forum signature, you're still fairly new. All I can tell you is to try again later. (I don't have admin permissions, soooo...).


----------



## AllTimeMakeup (Oct 19, 2015)

thanks for the reminder. I'll just wait then... hope it wont be that long though


----------

